# wood rim racing tandem check it out redline



## kccomet (Jun 12, 2009)

early turn of the century racing tandem cleveland badge this bike is fairly light for the monster it is thanks for looking


----------



## redline1968 (Jun 12, 2009)

sweet bike. nice original.  what year do you think it is? mine looks a little older.


----------



## sam (Jun 12, 2009)

Nice looking wall hanger as it is.Really shouldn't be touched.(But a set of modern wood grain look 700's and two new brooks saddles would let you ride it in parades etc without hurting the original parts)


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Jun 12, 2009)

With that gearing it could be a little painful to keep it at parade speeds.  I say put the 700c rims on it and head for the velodrome!


----------

